# Giving away a Geforce 295!!



## js593

In for this! Could use a Physix card for my 480 to remove some of the stress off it.

Thanks









Oops i seen a few reasons...

Cant't really think of any other reasons but the first one...

Im a hardware hog.. always looking to put more and more and more in my rig


----------



## HardwareDecoder

It would be awesome to give to my friend who built a new i5 system but has hit hard times and cannot afford a video card.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

My 4830 isn't cutting the mustard anymore. It has trouble supporting much of anything over DX9 and lately it's been crashing completely to a white screen. It is in my basement workshop computer and that doesn't have onboard and I do not have a PCIex16 card to replace the 4830 with when it decides to bite the dust in the next few months... Needless to say, if this thing goes out, my computer repair side business will fall flat. (All of my client paperwork and such is stored on there along with other important diagnostic tools.

And as of right now I have less than 3 digits in my bank account... And to think I am going to college soon... That money wouldnt last a week... I pay for my car and my gas and cannot hold a regular job anywhere because nobody wants to hire me even though I spent tons of money getting all sorts of computer certifications including A+ and Network+

And in total those tests cost over a grand. I can't even remember how much it cost but if it weren't for my computer teacher getting me a student grant I wouldn't have anything...


----------



## Purger

I'd love this thing!

I play quite a bit of PS2, and I've been stuck with my 220GT. Yes, that's right, I'm playing PS2 on a 220. It's painful but I got the frame rate to playable levels, by dropping the resolution as low as possible.


----------



## EduFurtado

What a beasty card!

My closest cousin which is like a brother to me had his house broken in by a thief on december 30 last year and had his computer stolen. I promised I would help to get him a new system and this card is much better than the GTS 250 he used to had


----------



## Tom Lightbown

This would be an amazing upgrade for the Geforce 9600GT I've currently got in the build at my grandmas house. With this I could play all the games I play at home when I go to her house







I would buy something better for that computer but I recently spent my money upgrading my home build all the way. The build going to her house is my old one and since the graphics card came out in 2008 it's a little hard to play games released in 2011-2012. Something like this would push me to actually upgrade that build for her aswell.

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## StormX2

This guy right here!

I love Gaming, more importantly I love building and Tweaking.

Last few years have been tough, almost immediately after building my Sig Rig, my Job took a turn for the worst during the recession and found myself Jobless for the first time since Dell Laid me and my homies off.

Things were looking great until I got my Wife Pregnant ;p And her job fired her for it =(

(We complained, but Union, apparently they can do whatever the hell they want to you these days)

My Little Girl, who I love more than everything, is now 8 1/2 months, speaks over 30 words clearly and Runs around the house fearlessly. Unfortunately this girl is Big, and outgrows clothes faster than I can even afford them. The rest of the stuff is a given, Baby food and Diapers are hell.

We had bought a bunch of Cloth Diapers, but just recently our Dryer's Heating element (I think) stopped working (land lord said no to fix/replacing it for us, not in lease) so we had to stop using them for now, luckily my wife started Potty training 2 months ago so there are certainly time where Diapers are not wasted









But Im only 1 person, I work 50-60 Hours a week, 40 of which I am paid for in the office, the rest is done at home, the house is rented.. On average, once rent goes out, Im left with roughly $50 - $100 in teh bank for a whole week before next paycheck comes in. which if you have kids, you know how scary that feels when 100 bucks dont last very much in food for the house.

I myself have given up everything possible, quick smoking practically cold Turkey (I was not a heavy smoker, a pack lasted a week easy) Was never a big Drinker anyway so those few times that I did, I do even less currently. I have been reducing what I eat, and often eating only the leftovers the family wont touch.

hell I give up meals left and right to make sure my Wife, Son and Daughter are always satisfied.

Why do I want this GPU? Always wanted this one actually but I'm glad I didn't fork over the cash for it when I built this rig, we would not have any money at all Today if I had done that (Funny how 100 dollars years ago can affect you today). Also it is completely impossible for me to make any meaningful upgrades to my PC. I tend to be the guy that buys a $300 GPU every 3 Years to keep current.

I recently won Saints Row the Third for Steam, and Enjoy the game, but she runs it very poorly while driving fast. Worse than GTA4 on PS3 -.-

This will be a considerable upgrade for me, and I have someone who could use a GPU upgrade as well who is in worse situation than i am, that I would like to Give my GTX 275 too, unfortunately he is currently homeless so this may be impossible to do, if anything, I may end up doing a Freebie to a needy OCN'er for my GTX 275.

After I test some Physx fun first =)

I also would like this, because other than my Daughter, my only Christmas gift was Clothing for the kids under the Guise of Target Gift Cards, and a pretty nice, but ultimately too short new Tie from my Mom









This would make my year.

Also, I would love to know how well these cards work, never had a dual GPU single card before (had a vodoo "sli" backin teh day and a 9800 sli)


----------



## morbid_bean

Short, Simple and Sweet. I need an upgrade from this GT520 in my Sig "Monster" Rig

Count me in on this one


----------



## SimpleTech

It's cold where I live. I think that about sums it up.


----------



## MME1122

Personally I wouldn't use it, but I would certainly like to give it to my brothers or my girlfriend.

My and my dad helped my brothers get a nice sandy bridge system going for Christmas, but they don't have a GPU. They're young and don't really have the means to buy their own hardware.
And I've been looking for a 200 series card for my girlfriend, she's running an athlon64 x2 system. She doesn't really have the money for a real overhaul.

Awesome giveaway though, that's a nice card. Thanks


----------



## j3st3r

I still use a 4850. Would love to have an upgrade!


----------



## icanhasburgers

I would like to take part!









The reason i would love to be able to have this card is because my GTX 470 is almost dead and i'd love a replacement! Cash is not on my side so it'd definitely be nice to have!


----------



## thorian88

I wish I had more to give lol


----------



## jellis142

After finally making the move over to Nvidia, and getting a beastly power supply, I would put that 295 to [email protected] 24/7









So I'm in.


----------



## blupupher

I am in.
My wifes computer has an AMD x4, 8 gigs of RAM, a 64 gig SSD with a measly HD5450.
It would be a great complement for the rest of her system and also be a nice folding card.


----------



## Cavey00

Well, I don't have quite as good of a reason as one of the above posters. I feel ya on the being broke because of a kid though. This would be a great upgrade from my HD6770 in my downstairs machine. That way I could actually play some of the games I love in the living room instead of holing up in my office. I've tried on that 6770 but the experience takes away from the fun. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## lordhinton

im stuck with a 3870x2 that doesnt cut the bill due to poor cooling and i want to join in on better graphics in games! + i have no income what so ever due to parents ill health and too young for a job to pay ):


----------



## d33r

Please add me to the drawing. I could really use an upgrade in the gpu department as i am currently having problems with my ati cards right now causing atikmpag.sys bsods. Not sure if my cards are finally going kapuuut from 6 years usage or something else...would be nice to give the green team a go and get rid of these cards...


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorian88*
> 
> I wish I had more to give lol


Aint that the Truth!


----------



## TinDaDragon

If I win, I would use its full power to fold 24/7

Thanks for the chance


----------



## UnAimed

I'm in!

I would be able to couple this with my current GTX 295 for quad sli and refrain from having to upgrade for another 5 years


----------



## Blindsay

I don't have a fancy story I would just want it as ive had an interest in collecting rare/high end cards (as one would collect coins) and the 295 is for sure on that list.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnAimed*
> 
> I'm in!
> I would be able to couple this with my current GTX 295 for quad sli and refrain from having to upgrade for another 5 years


Your electric bill is going to soar


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Can't say I need it, but I'd love to overclock it!


----------



## Jokah

Lost my job. Slowly selling stuff to survive. Sig rigs gone and need something cheap to replace it with. This would help massively.


----------



## RamzaFreak20

I have built my little sister a computer with leftover/free/extremely cheap parts. She would love this, since she is running an Nvidia 8400 gs








She's a high school student too young to work, I'm a graduate student who doesn't get paid enough, and my parents won't buy her anything "video game" related.


----------



## TheGrapist

It'd be an awesome upgrade for my brother who has a 9800gtx+,that card could then be moved to my sisters pc(using a 8600gt)


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

What colour is it?


----------



## Theelichtje

Would be amazing to win this!

Would be used as either a PhysX card alongside my 6950.

Or as an upgrade in my htpc, for some gaming.

Great give away


----------



## Cole S

Don't need the card but just wanted to say thanks for doing this fore the community! It's things like this that make OCN great


----------



## TheLawIX

Building a rig for my cousin, out of my pocket. I could use it for that!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

My 5870 is giving up the ghost, black screening during all games (See here), this would make a good replacement. Could get back into folding possibly, too.


----------



## Malo

I'd love this card for a HTPC that I'm currently building... I'm only short a video card....
another reason is because it's an awesome card
another reason is because I have a 3d tv and I'd love to try sterioscopic 3d on it
another reason is I would love to win something on this site!

thnx for a generous giveaway!


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Wewh! In for the win! Never got to mess with any Dual GPU cards. Not even the older 4870X2 or GTX 295/9800GX2


----------



## kubed_zero

I'd love to use this card for folding, and it would probably be left on 24/7 in my basement with as high clocks as possible. That's about it! It could also be used as a backup card, in case the main one dies again (which it is right now)


----------



## hotwheels1997

Just used all my money on Case & PSU and i'm playing a lot of competitive BF3 .My HD 6850,isn't cutting it for nothing more than medium settings @ 1680x1050.
Second reason: It would be cool to actually win something given that everything here in Bulgaria is overpriced as hell!


----------



## corky dorkelson

I would like it because it is the only 200 series card I haven't owned. I have used them all otherwise. I really loved my 285, but never could afford anything higher.









Good luck to all!!!


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Oh god I'd love to benchmark this baby!

I've always wanted a gtx 2 series, just to have it and having the 295 would be AWESOME. Also be really nice to show people that old hardware doesn't always perform badly, I'd run this thing hard!


----------



## drnilly007

I really need this gpu. I can't afford to upgrade from my igpu on my Celeron g540, I've been unemployed since April. One of my most favorite things to do is play video games on my computer and playing BC2 with 5 fps isn't as fun especially in explosive scenes.


----------



## junhawng

I need this for building an compact htpc! I'm going to be donating this build for charity. (Office usage)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ivanlabrie

I guess I don't have a good enough reason when compared to guys like Storm on the first page, but I would love to bench on this thing


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I guess I don't have a good enough reason when compared to guys like Storm on the first page, but I would love to bench on this thing


if I get it i'm sending it to storm lol.


----------



## MisterMalv

Not even gonna come out with a sob story, I don't need a 295, but if someone threw one my way for free I wouldn't say no.


----------



## Strickt

Ha would make a badass HTPC. IM IN!


----------



## Raiden911

i want some physX power to play Batman AC with high settings.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> if I get it i'm sending it to storm lol.


Same here, but only after getting some hardware boints with it xD


----------



## PCCstudent

Are you sure it works?


----------



## ryan55000

I'm 19 and tring to put together my first new computer in 6 years. My daughter was just born this past month and I'm in collage right now so I don't have a lot of cash to spend. This would really help me out geting this build back on track.
Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## pcfoo

If I would get it, it would be used for GPU rendering in scenes that can fit in its VRAM, and probably some [email protected] folding.
I have no direct use for it in my gaming rig.


----------



## Dylanren99

This would be much much much apresheated in my i5 build, have spent all my money on this and will be not able to afford a graphics card for 6months to a year, the only thing holding me back from playing pc games at anything higher than low is my graphics cause I'm stuck with onboard







thanks


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylanren99*
> 
> This would be much much much apresheated in my i5 build, have spent all my money on this and will be not able to afford a graphics card for 6months to a year, the only thing holding me back from playing pc games at anything higher than low is my graphics cause I'm stuck with onboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


I was in the same boat...snatched a cheap 670 ftw, and now I gotta sell it cause I need money. :/
Makes having a 1080p or higher monitor useless...but well. Good luck


----------



## Speedster159

Going to do an i7 upgrade and budget is cutting it really low. My computer right now including the case, is going to either my grandparents, or my mother. And i don't think the onboard is going to cut it for them. Since they have mentioned they want to watch 1080p video and when i did it on onboard it just died! Haha. Also mother is doing video editing. So the GTS450 is going to them if i get this. Also right now they are not using any system, so they would love this.

Also apparently the GTS450 will bottle neck the i7..

Also this card is no good to overclock, it reaches 96c where it goes to 2D clocks while on stock clocks!! (When stress testing and certain games.)


----------



## AC_Smoothie

Me


----------



## Moustache

Man, if I win this card I won't be using my Intel iGPU anymore. I've a dream and my dream is to play all of the latest games to date. But unfortunately, my current iGPU is the obstacle right now. A Geforce 295 would be awesome since I've never own a discrete GPU in my entire life. If I win this card, I'll install it in my family's computer. This way, my brothers and sisters can play better games than playing classic games that was made more than 7 years ago. One of my brother is 6-year-old and he only play a Pokemon Game on a GBA emulator and Little Fighter 2. Poor him. I wish I can make him happy by making sure that he can play one of the game that he really like to play that is GTA IV. He has been longing to play that game since he saw it on youtube 1 year ago. It'll be his birthday in another few more weeks too. It would be a great birthday present for him. Thanks again for the opportunity though.


----------



## roudabout6

Great give away. If I when I am using this for Physxs card. I can finally see borderlands 2 in all of its glory. My friends saw it is amazing


----------



## boomstick360

I'm a college student working a part time job on a top ramen budget! I am still rocking my Sapphire HD 3870 512MB GDDR3 because all my money goes to bills and food. This would be a HUGE step up and allow me to game off all my college worries when need be! Count me in for this, it's a long time needed upgrade for me thank you!


----------



## iCrap

Im in! this would be a nice card for my HTPC.


----------



## Skoobs

my buddy has an aging gtx 275 which i gave him. I bet he would love to have an upgrade. and then i could use the 275 for physx in borderlands.


----------



## kyismaster

hahaha, lets make this my first nvidia.


----------



## jprovido

i you give me this card ima fold on it! time to get the folding rigs up and running agian


----------



## GfhTattoo

Hard time have hit me, mason and have not worked in a year, apps out their no calls. newly wed, and wifes laptop sucks, kids see me on my rig and i would love to build them one. i got a old lga 755 mobo and a am2 mobo, just need cpu an gpu, if i get that gpu i can find a way to buy a cheap amd am2 cpu.


----------



## GuilT1

I'd like to be in, thanks. I don't have a gpu, just integrated HD4250. I was hoping to win Grunion's mystery giveaway, but I didn't meet the DX9 requirements. This would be a sweet card to game on. If I somehow get a card within the month, I would definitely withdraw. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## pelplouffe

a few reason...

the first one is that my Desktop PC BFG 8800GT just died a few weeks ago.

The other is becuase of this my Girl Friend is on my back because she can't play sims 3 anymore


----------



## n3zyd

Give it to post #8 his story touched me. I too have been through tough times I sold all my ham radio gear for peanuts to keep on top of the bills, he seems to be the sort of No quit,no excuses,family first kind of guy, that would be worthy of this blessing.


----------



## Badwrench

All I can say is MOAR PPD! My current 6870 is useless for folding. I am only getting a max of around 10K ppd with my 960T at 3.8ghz, and have been scouring Craigslist for a decent Nvidia gpu. I would put your 295 through the wringer and run it 24/7


----------



## That_guy3

I would love to enter. I could use the ppd

Ive been out of the game for a while.


----------



## Covert_Death

Can't compete with the essays on here lol but I would love to have this to gift to my father who NEEDS a new PC and I have been able to give him everything but a GFX card and a PSU at this point. this would go straight to him and I can finally get him a computer that's not 12 years old!


----------



## just_nuke_em

1. I need a physx card.
2. I need a card for my i7 920 in my htcp.
3. I need another 295 to bench my other 295 in 4-way SLI on LN2.








no fooling...


----------



## RussianHak

In, Would be a great card for my father.
Maybe also use it as a gaming GPU for some light gaming on my friend rig. (he really needs one)


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

I build computers for people in my area for no cost that may not be able to afford something else but their kid needs a computer for school or something. Always looking for parts to throw something together for someone. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## edalbkrad

Jesus! thats a badass card. A big upgrade from my HD6850.

Im in if you're willing to ship internationally.
If you pick me, i can give my 6850 to my nephew to replace his aging HD4650


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I would love this card ... so please count me in for this epic giveaway !! ... (and thank you for the chance to enter)

I do a lot of builds as presents to people who just cant afford their own pcs due to the fact that prices in our country can easily reach 12x what you guys pay in the US ...

I am busy building my mom a pc just after building my sister a pc for her to follow her dream of writing (not a beast but much better than what she was using) and halfway through my moms build my friend of 10 years had his GT240 die on him ...

Now I am trying to get him a decent upgrade as he is an avid gamer like myself and build my moms pc at the same time


----------



## Big-Pete

i will fold this card 24/7


----------



## strych9

In. My good old 5750 is dying, will be a good replacement, and I will fold on it 24/7,


----------



## [CyGnus]

This card would be good upgrade from my 7770 and with it i could give this one to my brother he is on IGPU (HD4000) saving to buy a card.


----------



## vltr

I would replace a 9500GT in my sisters rig which is 14 and becoming a gamer this holiday she completed far cry 3 on my rig


----------



## AMOCO

In,This could go in wife's pc or one of my friends.


----------



## lurker2501

In just because.


----------



## noahhova

Count me in....upgrade my GTS250 in my sons rig!


----------



## AtomTM

I really could use it to upgrade from my Intel GMA and nVidia crap!!!

IN!!


----------



## takealready

I will be giving it to my brother in law as he's building his first custom computer. That'll be a nice way to start him off. He already has the case, power supply and is saving up for a motherboard and processor.


----------



## thepoopscooper

it would be a huge upgrade from my brother's HD 5450. he cant even game, and this would give him a chance


----------



## SRV

I always wanted to try dual-GPU card but couldn't afford it. It would replace my old GT240, and I already have strong PSU (750W) to power that badass card.

And it's Nvidia, personally I always had better experience with green camp.







Hopefully that SLI works fine, I believe that's case with new games, which have SLI profiles.


----------



## Cyrious

In not for me, but for my stepdad who is running on a very paltry 9600GSO. I figure a high end (if old) card would make an awesome birthday gift as its coming up soon. And im gonna try and persuade him to not do SLI but instead do single chip while the other one is dedicated to [email protected] Shouldnt be that hard to do.

If it turns out he doesnt want it, i'll use it as it'll be a lot less hassle than SLI-ing 2 GTX 260s. It'll fold faster too.


----------



## funfortehfun

I'd really like to have an extra card for my little brother and pull it out and fold on it when I can.


----------



## Relevant Wing

In thanks


----------



## sasuke256

Well i live in Tunisia, and here we don't even have the right to send money outside the country, so we cant buy things from abroad, we cant even pay shipping when someone from the family sends us a gift from France or UK. Plus before the recent revolution that changed the political system, the customs agents where stealing IT merchandises (GSM-Laptop-GPU's-CPU's) pretending they never arrived and selling them after that.. In summary we have zero ability to import.
Moreover, the prices here a extremely high for GPU's and computer parts we have only few re-sellers look at this example :


source : http://www.sbsinformatique.com/Page2-tunisie-cartes-graphiques

as a reference the minimum salary here is 450 Tunisian Dinar ! and a instituter in a primary school gets 850 Dinars !
You got to spend twice the average salary to get an GTX 670 ! So you can imagine how impossible it is for me to get a better rig. (All scholarship went in the price of my laptop for needed IT engineering studies)
a GTX 295 would help a lot when i go home (every 2 weeks on average) knowing that my tower at home uses an HD3870.


----------



## burksdb

while i would greatly like to upgrade a few cards in the pcs at home, there a tons of other people who need it more than I. Awesome giveaway and good luck


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> while i would greatly like to upgrade a few cards in the pcs at home, there a tons of other people who need it more than I. Awesome giveaway and good luck


Yeah i see that as well. I'm going to pass on this one to allow someone else to get in on this that REALLY needs it!


----------



## 8800GT

In! this would be awesome to rub in my friends face who is an ass


----------



## eternal7trance

In, could really use a good folding card.


----------



## croSSeduP

I have 3 desktop rigs. I could upgrade all three with this card. My lowest end rig has a GTS 450, the next rig has a GTX 550Ti, and my "high end" rig has a GTX 570OC. The 295 is a better card than the 450 or the 550Ti. What I would probably do is put the 295 in my mid rig, put the 550Ti in my lower end rig, and move the 450 to my high end rig to use a PhysX card. Or - and this isn't a lie - I would sell the card on eBay and donate all the money (which wouldn't be much, granted) to charity.


----------



## selectstriker2

count me in


----------



## skyisover

I want this to build a new computer. Haven't built one for quite a while now.


----------



## ivr56

I'd love to upgrade from my current DX10.1 card (HD4850) to a more beastly one


----------



## iandroo888

ive had this gtx260 since i built my core2quad in 08. last summer, that mobo died so i had to build a new one. the only bottleneck in my computer is my video card :3 would be nice to have a nicer one. computers/parts flow down the family. So if i upgrade, another will get upgraded too from my hand down


----------



## skazx

Could use in my wife's computer, so she could play her SIMS 3 games. This could result in her being happier. A chance to strengthen the bond between us lies in your hands.







Either way, good on you for giving this away.


----------



## Jenova69

I miss playing skyrim as i don't have a video card in my pc at the moment.


----------



## Erick Silver

I would like to see this go to someone that can really use it. Like StormX2 or someone like that.

To those of you entering for SLI or Physx Purposes, I urge you to withdraw your entry so that someone that is in true need of an upgrade can receive this freebie.

Not everyone here on OCN has the money to upgrade the outdated hardware that they currently have. I am lucky enough to have won a few things in drawings and managed to work with a few people on OCN with payment plans to get the hardware i currently have. To those people I thank you.

Not everyone has those opportunities. If you have hardware that is new and/or better than this Great GPU that the OP is giving away. Please. Leave it for those who can actually use it.

Thanks.


----------



## Sin100

I'm certainly in!


----------



## lob3s

I recently gave my sig rig to my brother to use in place of his crappy old MBP from like 2006. It works well and gets the job done better than his MBP, but my HD4870 has been dying for the past year or so. It can't handle HD videos and certainly can't play games properly without artifacting after 15 minutes of gameplay. After it goes completely, all I have as a replacement is an 8500gt. This video card would REALLY come in handy.


----------



## mgdev

This is awesome!

Well I haven't been able to get a graphics card ever so I have been stuck with a really old ATI All-in-Wonder.
I have a great cpu but its held back by my graphics card.
I have always wanted to have a reasonably powered graphics card so I hope I can get this card.

Thanks


----------



## monopoly8

I love to improve my system almost every day even if it is just an aesthetic change or moving a wire or changing cooling configurations. I have been running on a 9600 Gso that just doesn't cut it anymore when I try designing new projects of cases with programs that I help friends with or modding and I can just feel the stress its in everything I want to do something, in college not Mich I can do about buying new components simply because of lack of time anymore. Love seeing that other people are generous too!


----------



## xzamples

well, i really need it because my gpu 256MB RADEON X800 is outdated and i can't run much games on it, just look at my sig

the geforce 295 would be an awesome upgrade and would help me a lot









thanks for doing the giveaway


----------



## XxWEISERxX

Just like the guy above I have XT800 in my 2nd rig could just use a up grade for my i7 920 setup.


----------



## blooder11181

in
because i never had one gtx 295 and i have 850watts psu collecting dust


----------



## Osea23

My friend recently a super baller PC. But he can't play any games because he can't afford a GPU and he's currently using the integrated graphics. His specs are pretty beastly too: i5 2500k, Gigabyte z77 (ud3h?), 8GB RAM, 400R case. Sounds beastly eh? It'd be awesome if I could give him the GTX 295 to him!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> My friend recently a super baller PC. But he can't play any games because he can't afford a GPU and he's currently using the integrated graphics. His specs are pretty beastly too: i5 2500k, Gigabyte z77 (ud3h?), 8GB RAM, 400R case. Sounds beastly eh? It'd be awesome if I could give him the GTX 295 to him!


sounds alright....


----------



## GRSteelers

Would be a wonderful upgrade to my 9600M GT in my Dell XPS ONE 24".
The 9600M causes freezing when there's a few windows open with Aero enabled. (I know, right?) Anyway, if I could figure out how to install it, it would be a wonderful upgrade.
I also think I wont get it, but it's worth a shot, eh?


----------



## Evangelion

I would give it to my friend. Poor guy has been struggling to upgrade his pc and he's still using an 8800gt.


----------



## arkenex

my buddy who recently build a rig with a 1100t is currently using a 5450 cause we're broke high school students, would be much appreciated!


----------



## Wheezo

I'm in.

Could use this 295 for extra folding BOINC/[email protected] power. Would likely play games as well. Would be neat to OC and use rather than my current GPU setup.

Thanks for the chance.

Peace.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In a nutshell, I'd put that bad boy to work 24/7, I have a 2nd PC with an AMD Athlon 7750 Kuma, 8GBs RAM, etc etc... I'll probably do some heavy folding along with some gaming.

GTX 295 is one beasty card.

So definitely in!


----------



## 5ILVgeARX

I still rock a agp system as a internetl/youtube machine at home. Selling my 3650 agp so I can maybe get a second 9800 gt for my main rig.


----------



## bruflot

Why?
I got no reason. I don't need a more powerful graphics card, than what I currently have.
If I would, for some weird reason, win this thing, I'd just give it to StormX2, as he's a great friend of mine.


----------



## zomgiwin

very much in sir!
could definitely use this seeing as one (possibly both, unsure at this point) of my video cards is dying, and due to a string of events, i am definitely not in a position to spend money on luxuries like the computer right now


----------



## Tempest_Inc

In desktop/server could use if for video rendering offloading.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T Yamamoto

Currently using a gt210 because I'm a broke high schooler. I lurk here drooling over everyone's nice computers hoping one day I'd be able to mod and do all those cool things.

I have a Dell DImension E520, its a bastard. The CPU has been upgraded, as well as the memory, added a GPU and upgraded the PSU.

Pentium D 90nm => E2140
512mb x 2 RAM = 2gb + 3 x 512mb RAM
no GPU => x1500 => gt210
305 watt psu => corsair 500 watt
(everything besides the PSU, I got from a friend)

Still using the Dell monitor that it came with and just recently won a k400r in a contest so im using that to type this, but before that it was the OEM keyboard. Recently switched from the OEM mouse (It had a ball in it) to a laser mouse I was gifted by a friend.

If I get this, I'll actually be able to play games at HIGH. I can't run TF2 at max because of this gt210, but it was one hell of an upgrade from the x1500 i had

I'd game so hard on that thing, if i got it of course


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I would love to get this graphics card as I'm in the process of building my girlfriend her first custom PC for her birthday after I got her hooked on gaming after we got together!
As with most people money quite tight at the moment and I could really use something like this to lighten the load on the cost of the rig I'm building her








Good luck everyone!


----------



## nleksan

I would really like to have it (well, wouldn't we all?), but my specific intended use would be:
- 98% of the time it would be in a dedicated Folding machine I am in the process of building (already have: Core2Duo E8600, 8GB DDR2-1066, Enermax 750W PSU, etc; still need Asus P5Q-Deluxe/Premium or Maximus/Rampage Extreme, GPU)
- 2% of the time it would be used for PhysX rendering in my main rig (for a BL2 playthrough, Batman AA/AC playthroughs, Metro2033, Mafia II)

I guess this must be serendipity, because I just picked up a Swiftech GTX295 Full-Coverage Waterblock from my local Micro Center because it was only $13.85, although I had no idea what I was going to do with it!


----------



## xK1LLSW1TCHx127

Sweet! I'll keep it short and sweet. I recently built a system and I am getting ready for college so I don't really have money to spend on any computer hardware and I play videogames to relax a few times a week but my current graphics, HD 4000 on the Intel chip, have trouble running planetside 2, so any graphics card would be very much appreciated and very helpful. Thanks, good luck all


----------



## luffy

I'm using
AMD 64x2 5200+. GeForce 8600 GTS.

http://www.overclock.net/t/649884/my-gpu-is-62c

I really need an upgrade. Thanks.


----------



## *ka24e*

If I won it, I would most likely give it to a family member to replace his aging 4670. Either that or a great way to get my feet wet with a dedicated folding card.

Count me in on this one! Thanks OP, very generous of you.


----------



## Texasinstrument

In, I want to upgrade my Grandma's Geforce 210.


----------



## ahwosh

In - awesome freebie!

Currently running 896mb gtx 260 core 216. If I won I would either use it to upgrade my rig and then upgrade my mom's or just upgrade her rig with it. She's currently running an 8400gs ...so basically worse than any onboard gfx. I think it would be a nice surprise for her birthday!









Thanks for the opportunity OP!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Would love to get this for a friend whose 4770 died and he just had a baby so he can't afford a new card.


----------



## Sqrldg

I could use it in my new rig coming up for BOINC. It would definitely be a better cruncher than what I currently have in my laptop.


----------



## Lord Xeb

More folding.


----------



## rulyskull

I could use this is my PC for my 4850 is dying. Also it would be nice to have.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StayFrosty

I'm pretty sure it's better than my HD 4000!









I'm just a college student and it's fair to say it's going to take quite some time for me to afford a 7950, but when I do get one, I'll put it towards a build that I'll giveaway to a friend.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

It actually wouldn't be for me, but a good friend of mine. He has always wanted a nice desktop, but can't really afford one. I've been acquiring parts to give him, and this would help me cross another off the list. So far I've given him an Asus z68 motherboard, a Phantom 410, and 8 GB of RAM. A 295 GTX would be a nice step up from the 9800M GT he is currently using, from my old laptop I gave him over a year ago.


----------



## jellybeans69

I don't deserve it , but i'd love to win this in order to give it away to my friend who's s till sitting on crappy x1600.


----------



## thorian88

I might have another one to giver! Friend of mine is considering a donation!


----------



## mr one

Oh this is so great, i would be in this freebie. reason why is becauseim getting new pc and on doing case, getting core parts no money left for graphics card


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorian88*
> 
> I might have another one to giver! Friend of mine is considering a donation!


wow really?

If that pans our your going to make 2 needy people very very happy indeed









or 1 person is gonna poo themselves when they receive 2 of them @[email protected]

Il give one to my son, and 1 to me!


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorian88*
> 
> I might have another one to giver! Friend of mine is considering a donation!


"have i ever told you how much i love you" (simspons quote)


----------



## T Yamamoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorian88*
> 
> I might have another one to giver! Friend of mine is considering a donation!


awesome


----------



## srsparky32

In for this. It would be a good way to get my friend on the PC gaming wagon. he's struggling along with a 5 year old laptop.


----------



## sepheroth003

I'm sure others need it more than me but I have an i7 920 system with 6gb of ram and no video card just sitting in a closet. I'd love to put it together and have a second gaming rig for friends that came over.


----------



## wtomlinson

Count me in.

I'm piecing together a new system for my wife since she wants to start playing games together.

If that falls through, it'll replace my Radeon X300SE 128MB in my server and let it fold 24/7.


----------



## Celcius

I'd love to have it so that I can stop using this HD3000.


----------



## SamuelL421

I'd love to have this to give to a good friend of mine. He recently got home from undergoing brain surgery to hopefully cure his life-long, random attacks of seizures. The guy is basically locked away for 6+ months with only his TV, xbox, and a lot of cabin fever. A gpu like this would be a great start toward the system I'm hoping to put together for him. After all, what could aid his recovery more than some PC, aka good (not console), gaming?

Thanks for the opportunity, it's great to see someone willing to giveaway something like this. It could easily be sold or traded but instead your freely giving it to someone, hat's off to you sir


----------



## rc dude

i could use it because i am trying to put together a fairly good system on only a high schooler's budget, and can't afford a video card


----------



## Art Vanelay

I've been wanting to build HTPC for a while now, and my TV is only 1280x720 (or something like that), so it would be perfect.

The board is an H67 so I'm not sure if it would work. If it is incompatible, just ignore this.


----------



## evgasrx

1. I dont have a graphics card now (I had a gtx 465 before but sold it to buy a cpu )
2. I wanted to buy something good but no cash in my hands.
3. I was a huge fan of gtx 295 from release but couldn't make a chance to get it .
4. This would be helpful for my projects and could do it faster than my netbook which has intel atom in it.


----------



## robertoburri

I would give it to my brother. He is stuck with a HD4870. I would then give away the HD4870!


----------



## sktfreak

I would love this! I'm still running a 8800GT from 2008, and it's starting to struggle with a lot of game nowadays.


----------



## RyanMicah

Yes, and I'm on an HD 4830. I'd be happy to give up two of them for an HD4870!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

This wouldn't be for me, but for my cousin.

Ever since I got my gaming PC, his been unable to game with me, and thus I have to resort playing with him on the Xbox 360.
I would love to win it, in order to give it to him, so that he can finally play with me on zee PC!


----------



## Clam Slammer

I have no arms or legs, I have AIDS, and I am blind. Give ME the card.


----------



## agenttwisted

would like to use it as a dedicated physx card







in for the awesomeness


----------



## barkinos98

well, unless money magically grows and finds its way to me, im a broke 15yr old student with a HD4650. GTX295 would be an AWESOME upgrade over what i have. the only main thing in my rig which needs to be updated/upgraded is the GPU. im sure it would be better than a 4650 or a intel hd3k graphics, i really want to play games on my computer with a keyboard and mouse, the PS3 isnt as fun as my parents bought it. so yes gimme gimme gimme lol


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well, unless money magically grows and finds its way to me, im a broke 15yr old student with a HD4650. GTX295 would be an AWESOME upgrade over what i have. the only main thing in my rig which needs to be updated/upgraded is the GPU. im sure it would be better than a 4650 or a intel hd3k graphics, i really want to play games on my computer with a keyboard and mouse, the PS3 isnt as fun as my parents bought it. so yes gimme gimme gimme lol


so what your not getting the 3k to build a new PC =?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> so what your not getting the 3k to build a new PC =?


yeah :/ stupid laws and stuff, turns out the month i can get the money they cancel it. so yes im stuck with this :/


----------



## Heartl3ss

I am actually making a HTPC just for movies...this would be great to add compared to its onboard video card..


----------



## TLHarrell

This would help me out to keep my current rig going a bit longer. (2) 8800GTS in SLI, starting to BSOD and overheat on a regular basis, despite updated drivers.


----------



## RyanMicah

That's NVidia for ya. So much of their stuff overheats from years ago. Chipsets and GPUs. From personal experience, NForce 4 and 8000 series GPUs come to mind.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I didnt get anything for the past 3 Christmases or birthdays


----------



## Gorgatron

I would love to win this for a friend. He has to sell his computer because he is getting kicked out soon. I am giving him my Asus P8P67 when I get the RMA replacement (bought a new mobo) and 8GB DDR3 1600 mhz. This GPU would be sweet to add so he can pick up some other parts and start a semi new build (his current build is about 4 years old)


----------



## Asus11

this card paved the way for gamers, I think it's a piece of history, Nvidias finest.. Nvidia spent so much to make this card.. you should keep it..

but if you do decide to get rid of it I will give it a good home.. this card can still rape most new cards but people don't like to admit it


----------



## blue-cat

I built a PC for my brother last year and his budget didn't quite stretch to a video card. This would fill his gaming needs and improve the performance over his onboard graphics.


----------



## do0ki3 pwns

i could use either the 295 or the gtx 275 StormX2 has so that i can sli


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *do0ki3 pwns*
> 
> i could use either the 295 or the gtx 275 StormX2 has so that i can sli


If I were Lucky enough here, I could be persuaded into a Freebie, honestly I would like to hand the GTX 275 to my 7 year old son if possible, his PC build is upon him and we still missing a few more pieces (needs GPU, more Ram, PSU and Case)


----------



## ProChargedLS2

Well I think this would be a substantial upgrade from no video card lol.

I come from a 280 of which I sold for money. I only got 50 bucks but trust me it went to a good cause and I won't say what it is because I feel like people wouldn't believe me and I'd get flamed.

If I were ever to buy another card this one would be given to my friend who is broke as can be and it would be the final piece of the puzzle.

I myself was thinking of buying a 680 but I just don't have the money to spare right now









Hope I am the lucky winner! Could really use this, good luck to everybody else and an early congratulations for the winner of this lucky giveaway!!!


----------



## NKrader

I used a 9800gx2 for a while until I sold it to my brother as i needed the money, now im in the process of finding a new card.. not sure what I will end up getting but at the very least I will end up using this for a while as i dont see myself being able to afford a gpu for a few months..


----------



## mistermenphis22

I was thinking about building a computer for my dad. I dont have much savings (i'm 15), but i have most of the parts ready, i need a cpu and a video card. My dad has a 6 year old laptop which he mixes songs on and creates images, logos and videos on. His dream is to become a DJ. Unfortunately his computer is on his was out. I've been trying to fix his computer bur it still constantly crashes, freezes etc. Not trying to make a sob story but it would really help him out. Anyway good luck to everyone.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

I've been using this 5770 for a while and i want to go back to nvidia. It just doesn't fold worth a darn and that is what it does mostly.


----------



## hollowtek

i think i deserve a chance at this card because I'm still powered by a 5570..! saving all of my monies for a house in april


----------



## Fremish

My friend couldn't afford any presents for christmas! This would be a great gift for his RIG! Pics upon recieving it IF I WIN! :3 Thanks for doing this in advance and grats to the winner!


----------



## Bdebrooke

In So Much ! Loving my GTX 275 and would really love to get a GTX 295 for my OCN only rig that way a needing friend could get a better gpu !


----------



## Syryll

Definitely in for this.
Would greatly improve my graphics performance, as well as my folding output.

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## Awk34

In!

I would use it as a PhysX card or a dedicated folder.


----------



## Mad Pistol

In!

I'll be honest, I don't need it, but if I were to get it, it would probably be a 24/7 folding card. In other words, it would be used for cancer research. Cancer claimed my grandfather a few years ago, and ever since then, I've done what I can to further cancer research.


----------



## Cannon19932006

I need it because im a broke college student who loves gaming and has a dead 6970







i dont even have onboard lol gigabyte 990fxa board.

Thanks for the awesome giveaway


----------



## Migsicality

I love playing games but my videocard HD 4650 can only handle low settings on other games :c


----------



## Bdebrooke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Migsicality*
> 
> I love playing games but my videocard HD 4650 can only handle low settings on other games :c


I have a 4670 and it can barely get any games above low which sucks , those cards used to blaze.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdebrooke*
> 
> I have a 4670 and it can barely get any games above low which sucks , those cards used to blaze.


as a 4650 user, i know


----------



## philhalo66

I need an upgrade badly my 4870 just isn't cutting it anymore some games barely even run on it.
I despise AMD drivers.


----------



## croSSeduP

"I despise AMD drivers."

Me too. That's the main reason I play for the Green Team now. Haven't regretted it yet.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Some of the Boinc projects I would like to run, favor Nvidia cards and I'd like to help out OCN's Boinc team with that


----------



## Ysbl

In, a good friend of mine wants to get started building PC's, and it would be a great starter card


----------



## LuminatX

would love this to be able to run my third monitor!
gl to all!


----------



## daydream99

Folding! I have several boxes that are dying to fold. They sport a measly gts 450, and a 295 would be worlds better.


----------



## kenpachiroks

I saved up rupee by rupee for years to buy the rig that I'm currently using. I'd keep getting quotes for rigs every year and I'd hold out for another year so I could get something better by saving some more.
Had to settle for the 9600GT because the 8800gt was out of my range. But needless to say I've loved it for all these years watching all the generations of cards go by. Saved up for another year and upgraded to a Q6600.
So my rig is my baby, cleaned every week, the result of my patience. And its served me well. It still runs Crysis(very high+mods) at 15-20 fps. Have played almost every big game and its pulled me through. But its getting very obvious that although I may get my Q6600 upto 3.4+(once I get some cooling set up) , my ageing 9600gt can't handle today's games(bf3







), despite a huge overclock.

I've tried helping using [email protected], in whatever slow way I can. Being a young neuroscientist, I know how much it contributes to all the facets of research.

This 295 will be the new lease of life my rig will need to keep me in the gaming and folding scene. It will allow me to save for a few more years, for my future *budget dream rig.

This is not a sob story, I mean to convey how much I love gaming and overclocking. I'm very excited about this giveaway.
Rest assured, it will be taken care of









Good luck to all! Happy new year.

Edit : I have two feelings after going through all the posts everyday in this thread . Firstly, empathy, as there are so many people like who despite all odds, retain a passion like mine which is very hard to financially maintain. Secondly, knowing that there are people like thorian88 who would organize such an amazing giveaway, when he could have just sold it for precious money. Also the fact that it isn't random and the person who needs it the most will get it. Thorian88, you may not read this edit, but I'd like to thank you on behalf of whoever wins this. Happy new year. I will remember your generosity.


----------



## kibasnowpaw

i could use a better GPU i have a 7950 ATM that i really hate by all mean's i hate my card anyway i also work as a freelancer pc service/fixer where i more or less upgrade their pc's with better stuff if i have it for free as a Bonus of course with warranty by me that if it dont work i will look at it and fix it for free if it break in for 6 month's


----------



## getbigtony

So beastly I don't need it, but I lag with my current video card on counterstrike still.. lol. FPS drops anyway

Though I am building a computer for my cousin for school, and he is getting integrated HD3000 GPU. So if I get this, my current one will go to him.


----------



## Drackula2000

I would love the opportunity to win this card. I'm still trying to fix my custom pc but I'm currently running an 8600gts that I won in a freebie a few years ago. It works when it wants to work and if and when I find the problem with my computer a 295 would play games much better. I have a son on the way and having this would be wonderful as I'll never again have money to upgrade.

This is a wonderful freebie and I thank you for offering it up!


----------



## ducrider

To be honest I do not have a sad story why I would need or like to have this card.I have enough gpu's in all my family's rigs to work just fine for what they need.I would only want this gpu to bench for OCN on Hwbots for points for the team and do nothing more with it.Hence in turn would be a pass on to another OCN'er.If you chose me for the give away make a second choice for me to send it to after benching.


----------



## gears2head84

Would love this card, I recently put a rig together for my dad out of some stuff I had lying around for his birthday. The only video it has is intregrated AMD graphics, and old tech at that. If I win this card it will most definately go in his rig. It's just a AMD 9850BE Phenom, but I have no doubt that this card will serve him well as he only runs 720p anyway. He has been wanting to get into PC gaming for a while, and I finally got him started him on his way, and I know he will love this card. Thank you very much, and good luck to all.


----------



## Rayleyne

I don't need it, Hell i defiantly don't need it, I've got Crossfire 7970s, But if i won it, I would give it to a needy OCNer, So eh that's my 2c







, Thinking about doing a few give aways of my own


----------



## Rayleyne

how the hell did that double post


----------



## sconed

Been trying to build my friend a decent gaming rig since he can't afford one right now. Hes in school and has had an extremely hard time finding a part time job and atm he lives in a one bedroom apartment because his mother just passed and his previous place of living evicted him because he was to young to live in Century village so he has been battling with a lot of demons. So for him to be able to occupy his free time after school and job hunting would be using a computer for gaming and watching movies. He doesn't have a television either. I have everything but a video card at this time and memory.


----------



## Tsar

Well I could do with this card because I am currently having a upgrade Spree as my 560 isnt quite up to the job. So until I can afford a better card the extra muscle from a 295 would really help me. As all of my current funds for my PC are from Christmas they are a bit thin on the ground.

Also older cards such as the 295 are interesting, there is something I like about older cards that are loud and power hungry but have ridiculous amounts of power behind them, other cards like the 9800GTX 2 also interest me as they were made before a time when noise was a problem and trying to produce the most ridiculous card possible was more important.


----------



## mombasa

Please consider me, I am from a 3rd worl country and it takes ages for hardware to reach Kenya, not to mention the prices of this hardware in kenya can get me a decent car in the USA. All my hardware was a gift from my extended family in canada.

Please consider a loyal 3rd world pc enthusiast.

Thanks.


----------



## charlie97

My only gaming computer's 6870 was fried by a storm that recently hit my home in Miami (recently= 1 month give or take a few days) and I have not been able to use my computer since for any of the games that I normally played. I don't have enough money to buy a GT520, even, because of the tight economic situation I've had since. . .


----------



## Hazzeedayz

In for an LN2 benching platform
trying my hand at LN2 for the first time and i don't have much of a budget


----------



## CTRLurself

Entry withdrawn - he got a couple hundred for house sitting for a month and bought himself a GPU. Good luck to everybody else.


----------



## CravinR1

A lot of deserving members

I still do not approve of those with i7's and 690's asking for freebies but I'm not the one giving it away

Regardless awesome and generous freebie. Thank god I got a job and am currently happy with my 5870 and will upgrade when I can afford it.


----------



## nategr8ns

I'm running into problems gaming on my school/work laptop, so now I'm looking to finish a cheap desktop to offload it. I've got everything except a functional GPU (artifacting GTS 320 does not count!). Being on a poor college-student budget is not helping.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> A lot of deserving members
> 
> I still do not approve of those with i7's and 690's asking for freebies but I'm not the one giving it away
> 
> Regardless awesome and generous freebie. Thank god I got a job and am currently happy with my 5870 and will upgrade when I can afford it.


Yeah I posted something earlier in the thread about that exact thing.

Please guys. If you have serious hardware already please leave the giveaway to those that actually need this. Not your "friend" or "brother". Yes I am aware that there are some out that that will actually give it to their friend or brother. If they want to be part of the giveaways then they should join OCN and be good helpful members. Maybe even learn something. These giveaways are supposed to be for members. Could I use this or folding or as a Physx card? Hells yes! But seeing that there are so many people that are in need of an upgrade I choose not to enter. I was once one of the many in need. I have been there. I know the frustration of needing something that someone else is giving away only to see someone with seriously awesome hardware get it.

I urge those with the i7s and GPUs that are far better than this to pull their entry for this item and leave it for someone that actually needs it.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Yeah I posted something earlier in the thread about that exact thing.
> 
> Please guys. If you have serious hardware already please leave the giveaway to those that actually need this. Not your "friend" or "brother". Yes I am aware that there are some out that that will actually give it to their friend or brother. If they want to be part of the giveaways then they should join OCN and be good helpful members. Maybe even learn something. These giveaways are supposed to be for members. Could I use this or folding or as a Physx card? Hells yes! But seeing that there are so many people that are in need of an upgrade I choose not to enter. I was once one of the many in need. I have been there. I know the frustration of needing something that someone else is giving away only to see someone with seriously awesome hardware get it.
> 
> I urge those with the i7s and GPUs that are far better than this to pull their entry for this item and leave it for someone that actually needs it.


While I agree with you, its the OP's decision, if I am not mistaken, this is not a Randomized giveaway, he will be looking us sorry sobs over and making his decision as he sees fit.

but I completely 100% agree with you. Nothing worse than seeing the "Haves" begging for freebies.

Honestly I dont understand the Younger kids too, I supported my PC with Birthday, christmas, Lawn Mowing, Snow shoveling money.

and I was always able to play the games I wanted to play with no problems..

you got kids complaining that they cant work yet, man my first build (100% parts bought by my saved up money) was an AMD Ahtlon 1600+ , ECS K7S5A Mobo, and a Riva TNT2 Ultra lol I dont even remember when that was, 1996 97?

I would have been 13 years old ish









Speaking of Shoveling Snow, pray for a good winter, I could use some extra cash for back pain.


----------



## T Yamamoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> While I agree with you, its the OP's decision, if I am not mistaken, this is not a Randomized giveaway, he will be looking us sorry sobs over and making his decision as he sees fit.
> 
> but I completely 100% agree with you. Nothing worse than seeing the "Haves" begging for freebies.
> 
> Honestly I dont understand the Younger kids too, I supported my PC with Birthday, christmas, Lawn Mowing, Snow shoveling money.
> 
> and I was always able to play the games I wanted to play with no problems..
> 
> you got kids complaining that they cant work yet, man my first build (100% parts bought by my saved up money) was an AMD Ahtlon 1600+ , ECS K7S5A Mobo, and a Riva TNT2 Ultra lol I dont even remember when that was, 1996 97?
> 
> I would have been 13 years old ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Shoveling Snow, pray for a good winter, I could use some extra cash for back pain.


Yeah, I don't understand that either :/

If they need it that much, then they should just join OCN and enter.

For me, I'm still trying to save up money to buy my first custom rig.

I'm using this 7 year old computer that has been upgrade with free parts from people over at AT and friends.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> While I agree with you, its the OP's decision, if I am not mistaken, this is not a Randomized giveaway, he will be looking us sorry sobs over and making his decision as he sees fit.
> 
> but I completely 100% agree with you. Nothing worse than seeing the "Haves" begging for freebies.
> 
> Honestly I dont understand the Younger kids too, I supported my PC with Birthday, christmas, Lawn Mowing, Snow shoveling money.
> 
> and I was always able to play the games I wanted to play with no problems..
> 
> you got kids complaining that they cant work yet, man my first build (100% parts bought by my saved up money) was an AMD Ahtlon 1600+ , ECS K7S5A Mobo, and a Riva TNT2 Ultra lol I dont even remember when that was, 1996 97?
> 
> I would have been 13 years old ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Shoveling Snow, pray for a good winter, I could use some extra cash for back pain.


Kids these days are too worried about buying phones, buying "cool" clothing, going out with friends.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Kids these days are too worried about buying phones, buying "cool" clothing, *going out with friends.*


What's wrong with that?

I still have a slide phone









I wear hand-me-downs.

Friends still needed. But yea, they prioritize weird things

My age group is weird mang (16)


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> What's wrong with that?
> 
> I still have a slide phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear hand-me-downs.
> 
> Friends still needed. But yea, they prioritize weird things
> 
> My age group is weird mang (16)


I'm actually pretty young as well. I have short hair, wear appropriate clothing, don't have a phone, facebook, twitter, dont care what people think about me, and I can do just fine with no friends.


----------



## StormX2

i was more anti things people liked, so i didn't wear expensive clothes, scents, anything really, I liked Globe Sneakers lol Had plenty of friend and a good right bunch that I still keep to this day

im sure you have some friends lol but man 90's kid thats what I was

I bought my pants from a Market in Long Island, pants were called Sensi, long wide Jeans, everyone else wore labels like Tommy Hilfiger and Jnko's lol not me I did what I wanted when I wanted I had alot of respect and many haters. but that was mid to late 90's

seems people flocked towards the rare int he bunch like me, now apparently not so much?

but yes, maybe that is hte problem, everyone needs to fit in, expensive taste of others wont make my wallet empty though, and Im sure my kids will not be particularly happy for that









but hey if I could handle it why not them?


----------



## M0HNKE

I want this card because my current 550ti isn't cutting it. Everything runs on low settings, and it is a pain. I am a high school student struggling to fund his build.


----------



## thorian88

I've viewed every post up til this point. I feel for a lot of you, and can assure you all I've had my ups and downs in this life. Some of the posts do not qualify because some have not exemplified why they need it, or if they need it. Keep in mind this is for members only, not for your brother or sister, etc. This is me giving back to the community from which I have learned a lot from. I love you all.


----------



## kingnoob

I would love to own that card. And the reason i truly need it is that the video card i currently have is integrated. Would be a awesome upgrade for me. i will also pay S.H.. Yes i am a gamer used to be a hardcore gamer but now had to do alot of slacking off due to Graphix card.


----------



## Zero4549

To replace my _gamer girlfriend_'s GT510 (ouch).


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

To the OP, you have to understand, yes there's people that need this and would use it on a daily basis in their main rig but there is also people that have nice things that still want it.

I have a very nice gaming pc, however, I love to volt mod, overclock, and benchmark ALL kinds of cards. I would LOVE to have the opportunity to own a GTX 295 and do some benches with it.


----------



## CravinR1

Doing benchmarks is not much of a use when someone who can't afford a upgrade would use it in their primary rig daily and appreciate it much much more than someone who benches it then throws it in a corner or volts and kills it


----------



## caraboose

Building girlfriend an HTPC/homework station/on the side gaming rig. This would be nice.


----------



## PCSarge

i do need this actually, as the GT 210 in my cousins computer died last week, id love to give him the upgrade, he always has loved to game, but is limited by what he could afford.


----------



## l3eans

Could use this to revive my ancient Q6600...


----------



## budzos

Wow, it would be a great upgrade for my wife since she is on onboard video. Plus it may help keep that corner of the room a bit warmer.
Count me in. Very nice freebie I might add.
budzos


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingnoob*
> 
> I would love to own that card. And the reason i truly need it is that the video card i currently have is integrated. Would be a awesome upgrade for me. i will also pay S.H.. Yes i am a gamer used to be a hardcore gamer but now had to do alot of slacking off due to Graphix card.


If that's your desktop in your avatar, it won't fit in your case at all, nor will your PSU handle it. Just a heads up.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Doing benchmarks is not much of a use when someone who can't afford a upgrade would use it in their primary rig daily and appreciate it much much more than someone who benches it then throws it in a corner or volts and kills it


amen brother. I am sure the OP will be fair about it. Heres to wishing that people who can and will actually use it, wins it!

I wanted to sell parts o fmy rig to finance new parts, but turns out my 1366 parts are not worth very much =./

This GTX 295 will hold me over for another 2 or 3 years before I actually do go crazy and rob someone for a new GPU ;o


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Doing benchmarks is not much of a use when someone who can't afford a upgrade would use it in their primary rig daily and appreciate it much much more than someone who benches it then throws it in a corner or volts and kills it


But you realize that a bencher can truely realize and utilize it to it's full potiential.

Most of the people posting here who have bad hardware would bottleneck this card and they don't even know the specifications or true power of this card!


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> But you realize that a bencher can truely realize and utilize it to it's full potiential.
> 
> Most of the people posting here who have bad hardware would bottleneck this card and they don't even know the specifications or true power of this card!


Then Buy one. You do not appear to be in either of our shoes so stop trying to sell this so hard.

Based on the no money Im able to save up month over month, id be able to get a new GPU in 3 years.

and build a new platform 5 years after that


----------



## Erick Silver

OK OK. Lets all be civil here. We don't want this to get out of hand.


----------



## barkinos98

well, my 4650 just busted itself after 30 minutes of counter strike source, so my desktop is basically dead. no o/b video, no other GPU too. so im left with my intel IGP and i seriously need something. that build i was talking about for ages (stormx2 knows what happened to it),became near impossible thanks to the recent law changes; ministry of health hates doctors for some reason. so yes im stuck with my MBP, and until i find a GPU that is my main computer. its either this or my ps3 gets sold :/


----------



## T Yamamoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Doing benchmarks is not much of a use when someone who can't afford a upgrade would use it in their primary rig daily and appreciate it much much more than someone who benches it then throws it in a corner or volts and kills it
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that a bencher can truely realize and utilize it to it's full potiential.
> 
> Most of the people posting here who have bad hardware would bottleneck this card and they don't even know the specifications or true power of this card!
Click to expand...

those people can AFFORD to buy cards and do death runs. Some of us here can't afford an upgrade


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sorry ladies and gents,
But this isn't a "are you worthy enough to own one versus me" - if that was the case, then the card should be put in an auction and all the money donated to charity.
The man wants to give to the OCN community, as his clearly pointed out several times now.

Of course there are poor and rich people amongst us, but each of us, be it valid or not have our own reasons of entering this give-away.
So please do respect each other, and good luck.


----------



## Ironman517

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sorry ladies and gents,
> But this isn't a "are you worthy enough to own one versus me" - if that was the case, then the card should be put in an auction and all the money donated to charity.
> The man wants to give to the OCN community, as his clearly pointed out several times now.
> 
> Of course there are poor and rich people amongst us, but each of us, be it valid or not have our own reasons of entering this give-away.
> So please do respect each other, and good luck.


In respects to the OP, if people just read the things would be fine. He clearly want's this to be an upgrade for someone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorian88*
> 
> Like the title says, I was going through a few of my old computer parts and found this bad boy! *If you really need it and this could be an upgrade to you then list a few reasons why you should get it, and make me believe you deserve it*. I will pick a winner in 30 days.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironman517*
> 
> In respects to the OP, if people just read the things would be fine. He clearly want's this to be an upgrade for someone.


I actually got confused between two threads and meant to post that in another thread. But after I posted it thought - it still applies, so left it.
Long story short, he can decide


----------



## StormX2

yep, thats what teh deal is, I was just commenting on that guy who was putting on a heavy Hard Sell on the idea that Bencher could use it more lol

honestly id rather see this card completely bottlenecked because the guy Cant afford a better processor than see someone with todays toys just torturing the thing.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> yep, thats what teh deal is, I was just commenting on that guy who was putting on a heavy Hard Sell on the idea that Bencher could use it more lol
> 
> honestly id rather see this card completely bottlenecked because the guy Cant afford a better processor than see someone with todays toys just torturing the thing.


Benchers would use it lots


----------



## King Who Dat

The only thing that bothers me more than someone trying for a freebie that doesn't really need it is somebody else whining about said person. It's not going to accomplish anything. The OP has made it clear it's going to someone down on his/her luck or who can't afford an upgrade. *So just let it be.* I've probably given away 10 freebies here at OCN so I have a basis from which to speak. There are 2 people in this very argument I've given freebies to in fact. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Who Dat*
> 
> The only thing that bothers me more than someone trying for a freebie that doesn't really need it is somebody else whining about said person. It's not going to accomplish anything. The OP has made it clear it's going to someone down on his/her luck or who can't afford an upgrade. So just let it be. I've probably given away 10 freebies here at OCN so I have a basis from which to speak. There are 2 people in this very argument I've given freebies to in fact. Just my 2 cents.


Aye, I am one of them =)

Thank you again my friend. I really hope I dont come across as whining, just commenting on what Cravin had said, and a lol at how hard this guy is trying for a benchie lol.

Again I am sorry if it sounded off, the internet has a way of making everyone sound a little douschy lol


----------



## SilenceClock

I could use it! I have long been on the search for a GeForce 295th it is perfect for a computer game that I play but I currently lack the money for a good card So that I can play the game unfortunately only with 12-15 FPS. currently I'm using an ATI card but I would like to go NVIDIA because of PhysX and Higher render performance. for the things I do with my PC a dual core GPU is better than a single core. It would be very pleased if you could let me have it. I assume all costs of course delivery. Also I have a cooling from Arctic which Is suitable for the 295 so that I could also overclock the Card . Thanks in advance silence clock


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Aye, I am one of them =)
> 
> Thank you again my friend. I really hope I dont come across as whining, just commenting on what Cravin had said, and a lol at how hard this guy is trying for a benchie lol.
> 
> Again I am sorry if it sounded off, the internet has a way of making everyone sound a little douschy lol


And I don't mean to sound high and mighty, I just hate how this kind of going back and forth can cause such an awesome thread to go south so quickly. I mean freebies are pure win. Someone gets something free purely out of the goodness of someone's heart, and these threads always end up tainted with petty BS.







Makes me sad.


----------



## PimpSkyline

IN!

I really could use the GTX 295 for my back-up rig. That way my friends got something to play when they come over, or i could Fold with her. My Back-Up rig has a OEM Mobo and GPU at the moment. lol

Now, if somebody Really is still running a 8600GT or a X1900, then they deserve this more then me, but i am all for Free things, considering, EVERYTHING i got was not giving to me, i had to earn it the hard way.

Good Luck with the Giveaway and hope you choose the right member


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Who Dat*
> 
> And I don't mean to sound high and mighty, I just hate how this kind of going back and forth can cause such an awesome thread to go south so quickly. I mean freebies are pure win. Someone gets something free purely out of the goodness of someone's heart, and these threads always end up tainted with petty BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me sad.


well you are wearing a Crown









so thats that, im not going to comment on anything in here unless its the OP being awesome some more lol


----------



## jason387

I'm just looking to win something. Downright honesty. Good luck to the others.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I'm just looking to win something. Downright honesty. Good luck to the others.


Just FYI, you'd need a bigger+better PSU, and a larger case (yours is ~2 inches too short) to be able to run this card.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Just FYI, you'd need a bigger+better PSU, and a larger case (yours is ~2 inches too short) to be able to run this card.


I could sell my present card and power supply for that baby


----------



## barkinos98

my case fits, my story is clear (and true) and my psu should be able to handle it. gimme gimme gimme!


----------



## js593

Someone should seriously go through this thread, and weed out anything that is not directly associated with this freebie.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Yeah I posted something earlier in the thread about that exact thing.
> 
> Please guys. If you have serious hardware already please leave the giveaway to those that actually need this. Not your "friend" or "brother". Yes I am aware that there are some out that that will actually give it to their friend or brother. If they want to be part of the giveaways then they should join OCN and be good helpful members. Maybe even learn something. These giveaways are supposed to be for members. Could I use this or folding or as a Physx card? Hells yes! But seeing that there are so many people that are in need of an upgrade I choose not to enter. I was once one of the many in need. I have been there. I know the frustration of needing something that someone else is giving away only to see someone with seriously awesome hardware get it.
> 
> I urge those with the i7s and GPUs that are far better than this to pull their entry for this item and leave it for someone that actually needs it.


yea you make a good point dude
just hope someone truly in need gets it
i'll pull my entry

Hazzee out


----------



## marlo

In for sure. Running a gts 250 at the moment.


----------



## bryanisleet

In! Could use this for my little brother. Thanks!


----------



## yawa

In myself. Could definitely use a decent back up card if my RMA falls through


----------



## noz182

In. I could sure use the upgrade since my Radeon 4670 has now become a legacy card. I'm mainly going to use for gaming and that's about it.


----------



## xzamples

would really love to use this , because my main computer (sig) is very outdated...using a radeon x800 pcie card right now ;/


----------



## johny24

I'd be in! I'd fold on it as a dedicated folder as I just got a 1500w PSU


----------



## Phenomanator53

I really need a beast card like that for folding as my folding rig's E5300 aint giving much PPD's


----------



## Crazycarl

What a sweet card.









I would use it in my spare rig for my gfs rig for sims 3...and tf2

and also would be a great improvement over the current gtx260 in it.


----------



## Zonengorg

Well My only reason to try to get this one for free is because when I manage to get this card it will be already obsolete hehe, no really I could no even dream about purchasing something like this, not even in my more savage dreams







my computer is only a 775 mobo and hopefully 775 last for a bit more for people like me









But I am very happy to see how someone like you wants to give away something to people that he do not know, I am amazed and I dont have words to thank you for be how you are, you are sooo nice







. ( sorry about my english is very bad hehe)

cheers!!!


----------



## dejahboi

In for this







. Will be building a build dedicated to folding


----------



## dixson01974

I'm in.


----------



## FireBean

Here in Wichita, we have a monthly LAN party that is totally free. They even grouped up with a local business provides PC and monitors. They guys pay for all the expense and I would donate this to their raffle so they can keep these even running!

LanLordz.net


----------



## Vispor

I love to have this to give to one of my teens in my youth group at church. Most are running on a 6450 or equivalent. I'm curious to see how it would bench in modern games.


----------



## Mr Bear

I'm stuck using a voltmodded 8500gt, works decent, but new games do not so much. Going to school right meow for Engineering technology and could use something to render my CADD works faster.


----------



## waslakhani

I would love to get this for my father's computer with no graphics card and we are really tight on money. We are so tight on money that we had to pass on $200 MSI Lightnigng 7970.







That was a great deal!!

Thanks for the Opportunity,
Waseem Lakhani


----------



## Poisoner

I would like to be in for this. I would love to have quadfire with my other gtx 295.


----------



## linxmaster

I'm a college student who would love to upgrade my hd4850 but doesn't have enough money for a GPU. I love gaming and love computers...would love a chance at getting this card. thanks for offering it!


----------



## partyboy75

Most likely I will not be chosen to get this card, but I will try.

My primary computer in my signature have died. Motherboard is dead and I have hard times to get the exact replacement board. It is even worst because the mainboard died few weeks after I spent all my available money on new hard drive and upgraded memory.

Computer is my only source of income. I have been without my computer since October 2012. Without computer I cannot work, cannot entertain myself, cannot learn and cannot communicate. I am stuck using the second computer in my signature that also have problems with power supply not being able to power Pentium4 adequately and it constantly crashes under load.

I want to build real backup computer that can keep me up and running if my main rig fails again. I have plan to slowly purchase everything because I have run out of money already. Saving last bits of money to purchase replacement board for my primary computer.

Having this powerful card for free will greatly reduce the cost of purchasing parts for backup computer. Also I will remember Your nickname for decades.


----------



## criss969

I am in need of a new GPU badly. My HD 6970 just died and I don't have the funds to replace it. At the moment I am running an 8400GS and it can't play a damn thing!


----------



## Sixt

I once gave away a gamer computer with 295 in it to a poor boy which did not have a gamer rig at that moment.

But after some month the gtx295 died half, and he could really need a working 295


----------



## rulyskull

My card is starting to go so this would be very nice


----------



## strangerfromisengard

Well here goes and by God I hope you don't take mine as a sob story. As you can see below, I've got a pathetic graphics card that doesn't help me game that much at all. Since my dad bought this computer for me in 2009, I couldn't complain. As bad as it is, it was just about good enough for the games that I play. However, I left my country to do my undergrad in Canada and now I have to play games on my laptop and if you check it out, you can see that the specs are pretty bad for gaming. I recently got an on-campus job at my university and the pay isn't that bad. I have already saved up around CAD150 after paying for my own rent and food. This only took me two months! Realistically, I could build my own machine during my summer break in 2013, which I am determined to do. I game a lot but it's mostly online gaming (Dota 2, COD, TF2) as well as sandbox games. The GTX 295 is more than sufficient for my gaming rig I plan to build. If I do get the card, I'll finally be able to play COD BLOPS/MW3/BLOPS2 and BF3







So, there you go! I don't intend to spend more than $500 on a rig and if I got this gift from you, I could either build the rig sooner or, I could get a better processor. In any case, it would help me a great deal. If there's anything else you want to know, just let me know; I'll be glad to tell you more.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

I built a dual core amd rig out of spare parts for my girlfriends son and he could use a graphics card as he is running ancient onboard graphics atm.


----------



## Xenile

If I were to acquire this card, I would give it to a friend who lost his computer shop due to poor sales. Now I am trying to help him on his new path of CAD designing and I can only give as much as I can for him. This GPU would surely help his passion for pursuing to learn and create what he has on mind.

Thank you for the chance that you have given all of us.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Great giveaway. I dont want in, just wanted to comment.


----------



## axizor

Hey, thanks for the giveaway opportunity!

I recently built my sister an AMD A8 APU build a few months ago for her school work (she's in middle school) along with playing a few computer games. She likes racing games the most, but most of the new ones struggle to run with just the APU itself. This would be a great edition to her computer and I'd personally love to see her become a little PC gamer (gotta get 'em while they're still young







)

Thanks again. I'm sure there are others that could use it more than me, but I thought I'd try anyways.


----------



## Ovlovian

Thanks for giving away your stuff to this community!

I'm altruistic and want this for my friend and roommate.
My roommate has an older Dell XPS 730 and his video card really isn't cutting the mustard anymore.
I'm fairly certain that it is the root cause of his crashing problems as, even after a through cleaning on my part, it still hits 80c+ under load and frequently won't allow playing more than 30min. (His system has a dell 1000w PSU and his screen is 1200p so he's ideally placed to receive the card)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## djsmokey1980

would love it !!!

i blown up 3 graphic cards this week becose of a powerproblem i had a range of 230-243volts range on my net Oo so.....my entire system got the full bang of it broken 3 videocards 1 mobo
and my laptop .....







so i had a little bit of money left for a other mobo but im stuck with my last backup card 8800gtx poor thing is getting slapped all the time .....need to be gentle you know
.......so i would love a new videocard got no money left ...............................got the voltage fixed but no insurence money .....bah .......







.........ah wel wil keep hoping for a lucky drop
greets djsmokey


----------



## Mabyboi

My buddy is looking to build his FIRST gaming PC, he's on a really small budget and can't afford anything extravagant...

I used to own a GTX 295 a few years a go and I remember just how good it was. This card would help him A LOT with his build!

Hurray to you for giving away such a beast!


----------



## Jacer200

I need a physX card. I'm in!!!


----------



## deathlikeeric

i would give it to my brother to replace is old 7600gt that he uses on a 1920x1200 monitor lol


----------



## spice003

i need a folding card, i'm in


----------



## zer0entropy

While my 550Ti is impressive for the cost, I would love to finally run Crysis at very high settings natively.


----------



## shadow water

hmm i would love to have a pcb sandwich im in







. and plus i have a 5450 so it would be a major improvement


----------



## surfbumb

in, only running integrated right now...this would help tremendously.


----------



## CamW

GTX 295 > My 5450 1GB

I'm in


----------



## johnny13oi

Currently gaming on a GTS 250 on a 1920x1200 screen. The extra power of the GTX295 would definitely be amazing.


----------



## Grobi

Hey, thanks for the giveaway!
As you see, I need the card because I have an HD4850 now and I am in college so I can't really spare any money for a new video card, though I love video games.
Why should you choose me? Because I am smart, kind, helpful and the best!!!


----------



## Wasted1ntellect

I would put the GTX 295 in my Fusion HTPC/Gaming rig which is mostly used by my little brother (8 years old), so he can play his favourite games ETS2, TDU2 and Minecraft with decent framerates @ 1080P.


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

In... because this 7600GS just isn't cutting it.


----------



## getbigtony

I'm gonna double up my chances by posting a second post..








This 5750 could be upgraded forreal


----------



## StormX2

Anyone else getting excited yet







?

I haven't felt like this since I was a Kid and thought I was getting a Sega Genesis for Christmas lol

Between this and OCNs giveaway, such suspense!


----------



## PiEownz

Still with a 5830, would be a pretty nice upgrade if I get this


----------



## silvergoat

I could definitely use that card. I currently have an ASUS GeForce 210 card with 512MB RAM. It's not my gaming computer, it's my older re-purposed work computer. It pretty much maxed out when playing "The Walking Dead" and it will definitely not play much more. I was also able to play Diablo 2 on it, but I would like to be able to bust out my copy of Titan Quest so that I have something to do when there is nothing to do, which is most of the year. My power supply is also an old PC Power & Cooling 750 that has survived over the years and I think it should still be able to provide enough juice to run a modern video card.


----------



## partyboy75

I am withdrawing my application for this card.

I either sell my car to build brand new computer or continue to search replacement motherboard for computer in my signature. I would love this card but it cannot change my situation.


----------



## IcyPimpHand

With very limited money, I'm building my rig. With some of my tax return I'm buying an i3 and mobo. My 3850 isn't going to cut it anymore, would LOVE to go back to Nvidia, and could use the power.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *partyboy75*
> 
> I am withdrawing my application for this card.
> 
> I either sell my car to build brand new computer or continue to search replacement motherboard for computer in my signature. I would love this card but it cannot change my situation.


BIOS Chip go bad on it?

If I remember correctly, CyberDruid had problems with that on the same board back in the day =*(

But then again, he was raping the snot out of an e2140 or something lame like that with insane FSB


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

i'm in, ill make this thing fold 24;7


----------



## Vermillion

In!

Im currently working on setting up my server for folding. It has a weakling GT620 in it right now. Ive been shopping around for a older gen card to run 24/7. This would be perfect!


----------



## deltree

I sold my last pc when I was getting married back in 2011. Have never been able to build a gaming pc or even a pc again. Have PSU, HDD and casing lying around need a processor and mobo and c2d's can be had cheap and the gtx 295 will probably be the life and pride of the system. How can I not be part of this wonderful giveaway? Coming from a third world country with just $350 in monthly salary to my name don't suppose i'll be able to afford a gtx295 anytime soon!

Plus I was folding actively right upto the part I owned my own pc after that committed my office pc to folding but that lasted only for so long


----------



## Jonny321321

I'm still using my dusty old GTX 275. It doesn't have the extra oomph I wish it had... I could use my 275 as physx.... Pleasee T.T.

I'll treat him well, sing him to sleep. I'll be there for him when he's sad and lonely. He'll be put to good use I can assure you. I'll feed him, change him. I know all the responsibilities involved in raising a child... I mean GPU.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dg4ag2gxBX4 - Me and your GTX 295. I'll name him... Marvin.... I love Marvin.

*sobs and wipes a tear*, my own son!


----------



## pioneerisloud

I would love you forever. I don't have a computer right now. Buying a $200 hp from Walmart, would love a gpu.


----------



## bfe_vern

My 4870 is pretty old and tired at this point. Haven't tried the "green" side of video cards since over 4 generations or "red". Along with the economy my upgrade path seems to have stalled.


----------



## duhjuh

in
not for me but for my lil brother..he burnt his old 8 serise card out playing soo much garries mod..and he hasnt been able to play in a few months now...
reasons for me to get it:
i just recently moved away and played with him frequently by giving me this you woudl be aiding in brotherly bonding
he really does need a new card as his crappy on board video makes playing impossible(3 frames? yikes)
and reason three id look liek the brother of the year 2 him(his quite mad that i moved out this might help me get back on hsi good side)


----------



## Big-Pete

IN, would make an awesome upgrade for my friend, he hasnt got much money but loves pcs, and yeah would love to make his day with this


----------



## blueeyedwolf

My family and I just moved into our "own" home....on section-8...we were in the homeless shelter for over 6 months, my hubby, myself and our 2 kiddos. My husband has been trying to get parts together a pc for our 11 yr old son who has Aspergers Syndrome (characterized by significant difficulties in social interaction, alongside restricted and repetitive patterns of behavior and interests- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspergers). He has no interest in being outside, or making friends...and besides reading, being on a computer is his only sincere interest, but at this time, because of finances, we can't give him the pc he "needs" so he can play the games he wants...
This card would let him be able to play games that he's been wanting to play, like Diablo 3 (his all time FAVORITE!!), Path of Exile ( watched a video and fell in love with it!), WOW (Mists?)...etc..this card would make his year!! Thanks for your consideration..


----------



## baker18

Don't own one.


----------



## StormX2

suspense!!!!!


----------



## XAslanX

In for my nephew who could use a video card for his first PC.


----------



## Blindrage606

In for a living room build.


----------



## Soul Craze

Wow awesome =o I personally don't need this card i have a HD 7750 it works for my needs by my brothers computer is my old computer but with no video card he just has on-board display =\ We used to game together but all he can really play is league of legends at minimum settings at 20FPS and in fights he gets massive FPS drops which kinda ruins it for him. If i won this it would be amazing although i've never won anything online i guess it's worth a shot.


----------



## salamachaa

In for my brother (he's rocking a 5450)


----------



## Matt-Matt

In for folding

EDIT: Only because I found out that power is free (Included in rent) and that is a fixed cost.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Any ideas when the winner will be announced







?


----------



## lordhinton

it is 30 days tomorrow


----------



## SporkofdooM

In!

It'd be a significant upgrade (even though it's an older card)

And I've always wanted to try the green side of things


----------



## thorian88

I will announce the winner later tonight!


----------



## TheProfiteer

I just want it. Its a great card that still will play anything thrown at it. Sooooooo.....

I want it

I want it

I want it

€=


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorian88*
> 
> I will announce the winner later tonight!


thanks buddy!








I should already be entered if I'm not mistaken!
In case I'm not already for some reason:
I would love it either as a dedicated PhysX card and/or a card for my cousin/mum's PC


----------



## zdude

in if its not too late.


----------



## thorian88

Yeah, late entrys will be accepted. I think... I should conclude this at 6pm EST though just to be fair. I've been really busy here of late. Kidney stones ... ER.... and Vasectomy LOL. OMW to recovery


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

I would love this card as a pure physx card in my current system, which has a HD 6870 as video card, it would be a good addition to my current setup


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorian88*
> 
> Yeah, late entrys will be accepted. I think... I should conclude this at 6pm EST though just to be fair. I've been really busy here of late. Kidney stones ... ER.... and Vasectomy LOL. OMW to recovery


holy shizzle!
Hope you're OK!


----------



## silvergoat

bag of peas for the swollen balls- I've heard

Sounds like the warranty on that area of the body is running out and you rushed to get as much work done while you still had coverage.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

I have a good friend who loves to game but is stuck on my old 9600GT, He could really use this card


----------



## GanjaGeek

In!

I want to use it for my HTPC to replace the *old* ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO that's currently in it - It's quite sad for the tasks at hand!

Thanks for the offer OP


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorian88*
> 
> Yeah, late entrys will be accepted. I think... I should conclude this at 6pm EST though just to be fair. I've been really busy here of late. Kidney stones ... ER.... and Vasectomy LOL. OMW to recovery


Ahh it is an awful eventuality that I stare down as well currently, 2 Kids is enough <3

GL to all, but im not gonna lie, i hope i get it


----------



## Kittencake

^_^ if this is a double entry I apologize but the kitty is in


----------



## xzamples

this would really be a good upgrade for me... look at my sig..thats my main rig the gpu is not that great all at ;/

thanks for your time


----------



## captainvera

IT would be an upgrade from my nvidia AGP GPU i have running with my pentium 4


----------



## vangsfreaken

i would either give it to a friend who's running a gt 610 (can't afford anything right now) or use it myself for folding


----------



## Bluescreendeath

In! I need it cuz I"m running on a 9400GT right now and would really like to play some decent games.


----------



## h0thead132

Mom needs an upgrade from her ancient laptop, got most everything but a gfx card. (Laptop is an old Single core Gateway)


----------



## jacksonn24

i could use it giving my bro my old rig and would work good in there as im keep 7970 for me


----------



## T0mat3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> It's cold where I live. I think that about sums it up.


Its colder here. lol


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Simply because I don't have a GPU period xD Stupid onboard, can barely play Portal


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0mat3*
> 
> Its colder here. lol


-23 celsius here, on a good day








EDIT: i wouldn't mind using it for my planned rig either, as i can't afford anything decent in it, and won't tear down my current one for it


----------



## T0mat3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> -23 celsius here, on a good day


Last week we had 3 days under -30c lately it hasnt been so bad. even one day above 1c lol.


----------



## camry47

Oh boy oh boy count me in as I don't have any gpu right now







and wish to play newer games could afford psu or gpu at a time.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zi3m

I have a GTS250 SLi.. but I need something with more raw power..







I dont have any money to upgrade at all....


----------



## jordanecmusic

me!


----------



## Chaython

In, I need for my grandma her vram maxs out after loading like 3 web pages its an old p4 with an integrated gpu so this should really help her perfromance her computer is the familys main computer for faxing/etc so we need to upgrade it for every one


----------



## PimpSkyline

Well it's about 11:45PM EST and the OP hasn't posted, hope he is alright.









I think i have already entered? I don't want to go through 40+ Pages lol I would be willing to throw down a few bucks for shipping









Good luck to who ever wins! Hope the OP feels better. Peace


----------



## lordhinton

eager to find out who wins this!


----------



## boot318

Is the contest over?


----------



## GfhTattoo

Hope thorian88 is ok and ever thing is well.

Thanks tho for give away .


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well it's about 11:45PM EST and the OP hasn't posted, hope he is alright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i have already entered? I don't want to go through 40+ Pages lol I would be willing to throw down a few bucks for shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to who ever wins! Hope the OP feels better. Peace


Use the search function at the top.


----------



## Venny503

I wanna join in if its not too late. I'm making a 2nd computer for work purposes and such.


----------



## xion

Ah man, I would love to have this!


----------



## PCCstudent

Well who won this one?


----------



## lordhinton

who wins boss


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

So I guess it's only a few more hours till I get that card. Can't wait to overclock and benchmark it









J/K GL everyone!


----------



## barkinos98

this card would be enough until i get my rig from the contest









G/L everyone anyways!


----------



## thorian88

StormX2


----------



## lordhinton

he wins too much







well done!


----------



## tagurtoast

in!


----------



## Syryll

Congrats Storm!


----------



## StormX2

Hell Yes!

I will Treat this well, and thank you

Yes this has been a very lucky year for Freebies for me, Got my son his Processor th e6300 (big ups to King), so we just need a PSU and case now, got a bunch of games, really awesome cus I wasnt able to afford a single game this last year for myself. And this Graphics card really just made my year and its only February lol

Thanks Thorian!

Hope your feelin better soon bro


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Hell Yes!
> Hope your feelin better soon bro


You lucky man - congratz

I'm totally in for the runner up prize though!


----------



## StormX2

Yah thats right, Thorian, didnt you end up with a second GTX 295 to offload?


----------



## Jamar16

mmm wouldn't mind the 285 as a Physx card


----------



## Bruennis

I am currently GPU-less


----------



## kenpachiroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Hell Yes!
> 
> I will Treat this well, and thank you
> 
> Yes this has been a very lucky year for Freebies for me, Got my son his Processor th e6300 (big ups to King), so we just need a PSU and case now, got a bunch of games, really awesome cus I wasnt able to afford a single game this last year for myself. And this Graphics card really just made my year and its only February lol
> 
> Thanks Thorian!
> 
> Hope your feelin better soon bro


Congratulations man. You deserve it. My best wishes to your family too


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Hell Yes!
> 
> I will Treat this well, and thank you
> 
> Yes this has been a very lucky year for Freebies for me, Got my son his Processor th e6300 (big ups to King), so we just need a PSU and case now, got a bunch of games, really awesome cus I wasnt able to afford a single game this last year for myself. And this Graphics card really just made my year and its only February lol
> 
> Thanks Thorian!
> 
> Hope your feelin better soon bro


Congrats Storm, very glad for ya


----------



## StormX2

Wooo Thank You Thank You Thank You Your Far too Kind!


----------



## thorian88

ignore this.. was supposed to be a private message LOL


----------



## StormX2

who won the 285?


----------



## thorian88

Congratulations to our international friend *deltree* for winning the 285


----------



## StormX2

yah Gratz Deltree!


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

WHAT, there was a 285 too?


----------



## js593

Yeah what? a 285? Im confused.


----------



## StormX2

Actually I thougth originally he said that his friend was donating a second 295, but I must have read that wrong, he posted it a whiiiile ago ;p


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Actually I thougth originally he said that his friend was donating a second 295, but I must have read that wrong, he posted it a whiiiile ago ;p


He did say his friend would donate a 295 a WHILE ago. Maybe he pressed the wrong key back then.


----------



## phxtravis

Congrats DELTREE! I'll have to read your post when I get a chance. I might have some more good news.... I will be in contact with thorian


----------



## StormX2

Oh Wells Thorian is awesome, I cant wait to see this 295 in action


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deltree*
> 
> I sold my last pc when I was getting married back in 2011. Have never been able to build a gaming pc or even a pc again. Have PSU, HDD and casing lying around need a processor and mobo and c2d's can be had cheap and the gtx 295 will probably be the life and pride of the system. How can I not be part of this wonderful giveaway? Coming from a third world country with just $350 in monthly salary to my name don't suppose i'll be able to afford a gtx295 anytime soon!
> 
> Plus I was folding actively right upto the part I owned my own pc after that committed my office pc to folding but that lasted only for so long


This was deltree's post









I hope you can find a good Proc and Mobo bro, also, look for used 1366, i7 920's are not terribly expensive compared to 775 quads! people wanting to get rid of 1366 cus its a dead platform, but still a damn good processor!

Also deltree, you were correct, Pakistan remained Neutral during the Cold War after announcing its independence








third world country has nothing to do with Money









Switzerland is also a Third world country by the original definition, denoting Neutrality during the Cold War

/history lesson lol


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phxtravis*
> 
> Congrats DELTREE! I'll have to read your post when I get a chance. I might have some more good news.... I will be in contact with thorian


Elaborate...


----------



## deltree

Hats off to the generosity of thorian88 and phxtravis. Congratulations StormX2 and thank you for bringing up my post LOL.

To both the gracious donors I have thanked them from the depth of my heart personally and would like to take this opportunity to thank them again. I was never expecting this kind of a surprise, I have never encountered such generosity ever either. This is beyond luck for me considering I don't remember having won anything other than a fountain pen before. It will take me one more month to gather dough to build a pc part by part but I will make it happen penny by penny even if it's a c2d to begin with. I still can't believe after September 2011 I will finally be able to own a PC again, overclock the processor to hell, make those fans run full blast, let it run 24/7 dedicated to folding when im not gaming, encoding videos and finally GAMING!
Quote:


> Also deltree, you were correct, Pakistan remained Neutral during the Cold War after announcing its independence
> third world country has nothing to do with Money
> 
> Switzerland is also a Third world country by the original definition, denoting Neutrality during the Cold War
> 
> /history lesson lol


Sorry StormX2 since the definition of third world has become hazy in the past decades lets just say I meant it in the context of poverty and other factors that make a country look bad. Pakistan as far as I know never remained neutral, our neighbour bought and sought support from Russia and we naturally courted the Chinese and the Americans side by side during the cold war and in the 80s our friendship climaxed with the US (mid life crisis these days but divorce can never be in the cards ) and we kept half of the stingers and a pretty large chunk of what was sent to the Afghans and that does not make us neutral. What hasn't changed for us in 65 years is our declining currency, our status as a third world country and growing income inequality.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Congratulations


----------



## StormX2

bahh i just got schooled on a History lesson ;p

thank you for clearing that up, I did know you were going for the current term pertaining to wealth and development of a land, I really thought Pakistan remained neutral but it looks like i need to go back to schoolin lol

Grats on the 285, hopefully you can find a quad core cus even the e6600 still seems to hold its own today.

Game on brotha!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Congratz Storm and the other guy! Wish you good luck on those 2 cards!

On a side not, i have just noticed in the 5 yrs i have been here and 100's of Contests i have entered, i have not won a darn thing lol <<Talking to myself out loud again


----------



## StormX2

It was the same way for me up until a year ago.

I guess things have been so difficult and my perseverance and dedication to my Family has swung Karma in my favor









Just keep it up and enter for things you need, especially something like this where the Op doesn't randomize the winner, you have a shot as long as you deserve it.


----------



## PCCstudent

I used to read a lot of hot rod magazines some years ago.In the letters section we were discussing engine swaps and what was a good swap.One guy wrote "simply because you have a Pinto that is not running and a big block Chevrolet that is on the floor of your garage does not mean that the big block belongs in the Pinto".I think this logic is applicable to many that asked for this 295.With many of the rigs describe as a potential homes for this 295 I had to wonder about,power supply,heat and noise,cost to run the card.Just because it was for free does not mean you have a place for it.Same with the big block and the Pinto.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*
> 
> I used to read a lot of hot rod magazines some years ago.In the letters section we were discussing engine swaps and what was a good swap.One guy wrote "simply because you have a Pinto that is not running and a big block Chevrolet that is on the floor of your garage does not mean that the big block belongs in the Pinto".I think this logic is applicable to many that asked for this 295.With many of the rigs describe as a potential homes for this 295 I had to wonder about,power supply,heat and noise,cost to run the card.Just because it was for free does not mean you have a place for it.Same with the big block and the Pinto.


I wholly agree with you. Half the entrants either had no PC or had a pc not capable of even powering this card.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*
> 
> I used to read a lot of hot rod magazines some years ago.In the letters section we were discussing engine swaps and what was a good swap.One guy wrote "simply because you have a Pinto that is not running and a big block Chevrolet that is on the floor of your garage does not mean that the big block belongs in the Pinto".I think this logic is applicable to many that asked for this 295.With many of the rigs describe as a potential homes for this 295 I had to wonder about,power supply,heat and noise,cost to run the card.Just because it was for free does not mean you have a place for it.Same with the big block and the Pinto.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*
> 
> I used to read a lot of hot rod magazines some years ago.In the letters section we were discussing engine swaps and what was a good swap.One guy wrote "simply because you have a Pinto that is not running and a big block Chevrolet that is on the floor of your garage does not mean that the big block belongs in the Pinto".I think this logic is applicable to many that asked for this 295.With many of the rigs describe as a potential homes for this 295 I had to wonder about,power supply,heat and noise,cost to run the card.Just because it was for free does not mean you have a place for it.Same with the big block and the Pinto.
> 
> 
> 
> I wholly agree with you. Half the entrants either had no PC or had a pc not capable of even powering this card.
Click to expand...

You guys are right, BUT, you could always build a car around the Big Block or Pinto...


----------



## StormX2

you guys ..

yer gonna make me lol

Do either of you have any problem with My Sig Rig receiving this GTX 295? This will provide me a considerable improvement, and in order to obtain this sort of power, I would need to spend quite a bit of money that I cannot shell out in one shot.

I could not afford a GTX 570/580 like I would want.

As long as this bad boy works, it will be in my system for another 2 or 3 years.


----------



## getbigtony

5750 upgrade!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> you guys ..
> 
> yer gonna make me lol
> 
> Do either of you have any problem with My Sig Rig receiving this GTX 295? This will provide me a considerable improvement, and in order to obtain this sort of power, I would need to spend quite a bit of money that I cannot shell out in one shot.
> 
> I could not afford a GTX 570/580 like I would want.
> 
> As long as this bad boy works, it will be in my system for another 2 or 3 years.


dont get me wrong anyone, but if storm wasn't lying he is probably the only person who deserves it 100%







congratz again!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> you guys ..
> As long as this bad boy works, it will be in my system for another 2 or 3 years.


I personally think it went to whoever got designated it for WHATEVER reason.
I have 0 problems myself. Be it me having a GTX660ti or not.
My reasons for the card were a dedicated PhysX card, which is a brilliant reason for having it.
Of course there are ALWAYS people in this world that will be poorer, less privileged to be sitting in front of a computer, let alone having money to spend for a high-end GPU, and more so people that whine about the freebie not going to them.

I was out in Belgium with my ex 2 years ago - and a beggar in Belgium, just by the international train station came begging for money- I could tell the person was able to feed themselves, but was trying to probably feed their smoking addiction - regardless I never judge.
Long story short: this person was constantly asking even though we both said "no sorry". Then they said a swear word in french to us.
I got pissed the f off, and confronted the man telling him: IN FRENCH: I went to Ethiopia, helped out kids and spent over £1500 and over a month with scouting to go over there JUST to help people. People over there is what defines poverty. People over the have NOTHING at least you have clothes, and a cigarette in your god damn hand! So get off your f'ing ass, find yourself a job and stop swearing and begging.

Guy didn't know what to say, I just walked off with my ex.

/rant at people who beg

My point at the end of all of that is simple:
Enjoy the card bro, and don't worry what others think. You got it, you deserve it for whatever reason it might be, so have fun with it







!


----------



## StormX2

shoot Ive long ago given up almost everything I indulged in to provide for my fam. I was a smoker since I was 13, scaled down to maybe 1 or 2 cig's in a day, for the last 6 months Ive smoked a total of 4 cigarettes that I didn't pay for lol

Was never a big drinker so that was easy to drop. My car has had a Dead Amplifier for 3 years now and cant replace it cus mine would be around $160, so have had No music in my car, which is maddening at times.

also, In case anyone was wondering, I built my Sig Rig with Money I made from a particularly large commission check 3 or 4 years ago, before the recession knocked us all down a notch.

If things turn out well this year, and I don't end up being force to sell the GTX 275, id like to either give it to my son, or if the cards are Really in my Hand, id like to finally give something more than a Video game back to the Community..

Im just saying, its one thing to be bummed out for not winning, but its another to try to argue why the person shouldn't have won it.


----------



## PCCstudent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> shoot Ive long ago given up almost everything I indulged in to provide for my fam. I was a smoker since I was 13, scaled down to maybe 1 or 2 cig's in a day, for the last 6 months Ive smoked a total of 4 cigarettes that I didn't pay for lol
> 
> Was never a big drinker so that was easy to drop. My car has had a Dead Amplifier for 3 years now and cant replace it cus mine would be around $160, so have had No music in my car, which is maddening at times.
> 
> also, In case anyone was wondering, I built my Sig Rig with Money I made from a particularly large commission check 3 or 4 years ago, before the recession knocked us all down a notch.
> 
> If things turn out well this year, and I don't end up being force to sell the GTX 275, id like to either give it to my son, or if the cards are Really in my Hand, id like to finally give something more than a Video game back to the Community..
> 
> Im just saying, its one thing to be bummed out for not winning, but its another to try to argue why the person shouldn't have won it.


My point had nothing to do with deserving or not deserving.The 295 is not a general purpose card.It is a specialized card with special needs and outputs (such as power in and heat and noise out).It is not a general card that anyone that has any kind of PC can make use of.The giveaway (which I did not enter) presented the 295 as a "gpu for any level of PC" which it is not.I just cannot see the benefit of running a 295 for Physx.Too much to give for too little return.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> shoot Ive long ago given up almost everything I indulged in to provide for my fam. I was a smoker since I was 13, Im just saying, its one thing to be bummed out for not winning, but its another to try to argue why the person shouldn't have won it.


Absolutely agree with the last statement!
Enjoy it bro, and hope things from now turn out for the better and that soon you can afford your desired GPU







!


----------



## StormX2

Thanks Dubbed, I will be saving up hopefully for the next big thing. I am just lucky that most of my games will benefit from SLI so I shouldn't be too bad, the only unfortunate thing about the 295 is it is downclocked to 260 speeds, so on the rare games that I have that don't use sli, I will perform CLOSE to what my single 275 does. Might need to do some overclocking anyway ;p

I need to find GTX 295 owners and discuss what Drivers to use, and see about anything else to expect with the card


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Cool beans! Good luck!


----------



## PimpSkyline

StormX2: Screw what people say, you got lucky with the GTX 295, i got lucky with the CPU i got. Do you know how many Giveaways i have been in? A LOT! It's about time i win something lol I to have built my Rigs with spare parts and what little money i get from time to time. I would of loved a GTX 295, it would, i hope, preform better then my 9800GX2 i got in my Back-Up Rig and run with less heat/power also. But i will not whine about it, sure if i had not won the CPU, i might be a little bitter after all i have done and entered, but i Would Not condemn you for getting that amazing card.

Hopefully things look up for you guys that are really like i am most of the time, need better money flow to pursue the PC we want and have a decent life


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> shoot Ive long ago given up almost everything I indulged in to provide for my fam. I was a smoker since I was 13, scaled down to maybe 1 or 2 cig's in a day, for the last 6 months Ive smoked a total of 4 cigarettes that I didn't pay for lol
> 
> Was never a big drinker so that was easy to drop. My car has had a Dead Amplifier for 3 years now and cant replace it cus mine would be around $160, so have had No music in my car, which is maddening at times.
> 
> also, In case anyone was wondering, I built my Sig Rig with Money I made from a particularly large commission check 3 or 4 years ago, before the recession knocked us all down a notch.
> 
> If things turn out well this year, and I don't end up being force to sell the GTX 275, id like to either give it to my son, or if the cards are Really in my Hand, id like to finally give something more than a Video game back to the Community..
> 
> Im just saying, its one thing to be bummed out for not winning, but its another to try to argue why the person shouldn't have won it.


Didn't say you shouldn't have won, nor did I mean you are not fit to have this card. You deserve the card as you will use it and also hand down your current card.

I simply was saying somebody with no pc or one with a 300Watt PSU should not get this card as they will not even be able to use it and if they are that low on cash, THEY WILL PROBABLY END UP SELLING THE CARD.

That was my point.


----------



## StormX2

I agree with that, I would say there is nothing worse than entering a freebie just to sell it.

Just my opinion at least, MAYBE if they were to sell it and current GPU they have in order to buy a newer card I might be fine with that, but this thing is really Cool, id rather get some fun out of this bad boy and worry about that later


----------



## deltree

Yes someone who is low on cash might sell the card, but really where will those tiny bucks carry that person. How far in life can a person go with a few hundred bucks of broken trust. No one really knows what the winner is like. 365 days down the road I can say thousands of miles apart and not knowing storm I can attest the 295 will be whirring away in his rig even then if it lives long enough and the same shall God willing stand true for me when it comes to the gtx285 that I have won. Now I own a 460 watts cm psu, obviously I will not dare running the gtx285 with it and it is common sense and for 30 more bucks after selling my current psu ill be able to upgrade to a decent psu. I am sure storm will be upgrading his PSU too to ensure his prized possession lasts. This is simply the case of building a car around the engine which is as much possible as building a engine around a car. Either ways if either one of us would not have won our reaction might have just been guess we will have better luck next time. We might have been envious but never jealous and I hope majority of the people feel the same way.

I think the mods should close this thread and I wish everyone better luck next time. Those who feel anyone does not deserve this stuff can have their opinion and they can directly contact us later in life to hear a verifiable story of the cards so that for once in life they too can believe that a good gesture ended in doing good and was not misused.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deltree*
> 
> Yes someone who is low on cash might sell the card, but really where will those tiny bucks carry that person. How far in life can a person go with a few hundred bucks of broken trust. No one really knows what the winner is like. 365 days down the road I can say thousands of miles apart and not knowing storm I can attest the 295 will be whirring away in his rig even then if it lives long enough and the same shall God willing stand true for me when it comes to the gtx285 that I have won. Now I own a 460 watts cm psu, obviously I will not dare running the gtx285 with it and it is common sense and for 30 more bucks after selling my current psu ill be able to upgrade to a decent psu. I am sure storm will be upgrading his PSU too to ensure his prized possession lasts. This is simply the case of building a car around the engine which is as much possible as building a engine around a car. Either ways if either one of us would not have won our reaction might have just been guess we will have better luck next time. We might have been envious but never jealous and I hope majority of the people feel the same way.
> 
> I think the mods should close this thread and I wish everyone better luck next time. Those who feel anyone does not deserve this stuff can have their opinion and they can directly contact us later in life to hear a verifiable story of the cards so that for once in life they too can believe that a good gesture ended in doing good and was not misused.


Well said and i agree 110%, i would elaborate further but i am late for work LOL


----------



## StormX2

ah well the GTX 295 is only about 80 watts more than my 275 , I should be able to run the 295 without a problem. ive heard no one say other wise at least and ive been asking the big guru's about it

hell Compuman thinks I should benchmark with the GTX 275 as a physx card, saying it will onl6y pull about 100 watts in physx mode.

I dunno about doing that hojnestly, I dont even play anything that uses Physx, and worse comes to worse, my wifes 9800 SLI could be broken up for the time being. Since my Sons PC is far from Complete, I might put the 275 in her machine, and give us both a 9800 GT for Physx, No clue how well it will work though


----------



## deltree

9800 as a physx would be perfect balance!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Considering my 9800GTX+ NEVER went over 40% on Mafia 2, BATMAN or BL2, an 8600GTS could handle Physx, so a 9800GT would be fine.


----------



## blooder11181

so who did win the gtx285?
never mind

congrats to the winners.


----------

